# Very sad tragedy for a rep owner



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

This was posted up on the RC Ireland Reptile Community Boards thought id share it with you guys very sad

Reptile room fire *warning* - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum


----------



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

Gutted for the owner :gasp: That must of been horrible


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

omg, thats awful

EDIT: i'd post this in the snake section aswell


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

This is just horiffic.

You know what i find even sadder and more disheartening was that the snakes appeared to be graded in importance by their morph. A life is a life and to loose anything in such a mannor should totally destroy you.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> This is just horiffic.
> 
> You know what i find even sadder and more disheartening was that the snakes appeared to be graded in importance by their morph. A life is a life and to loose anything in such a mannor should totally destroy you.


I suppose realistically if you do it for breeding rare morphs, then the death of those may hit you a little harder then a standard wild type, not nice but I can imagine that might be the way it is.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Sad and shocking to see. Devastating for any owner.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh god I actually threw up a little in my mouth  Poor snakes. That's my worst worst nightmare right there :'(


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> This is just horiffic.
> 
> You know what i find even sadder and more disheartening was that the snakes appeared to be graded in importance by their morph. A life is a life and to loose anything in such a mannor should totally destroy you.


i thought that, but i think its the way it came across, i dont think thats how he meant it 



MissCat said:


> Oh god I actually threw up a little in my mouth  Poor snakes. That's my worst worst nightmare right there :'(


i instantly thought of my lot, and then showing the pics of them all around the oxygen tank, god words cant describe it 

according to the thread, clean up started today


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

MissCat said:


> Oh god I actually threw up a little in my mouth  Poor snakes. That's my worst worst nightmare right there :'(


same, we as a family have a ''fire plan'' what we would do if there was a fire. But there is no way you can get out 100 odd reptiles. And get them on to oxygen, not lizards anyway.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Gutted for him, poor sod, poor snakes  that would have been me done rep wise...I couldnt get over that if it happened to me.

Must say they have a great community spirit going on there...some truly decent people offering equipment, snakes and help to someone some of them dont know/have never met before.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

im gutted for you m8.that looks so sad and would just say good that nobody was hurt.fair play to the fire fighters giving the survivers oxygen


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Boro said:


> This was posted up on the RC Ireland Reptile Community Boards thought id share it with you guys very sad
> 
> Reptile room fire *warning* - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum


That is soo soo soo sad man, i feel totally gutted for that poor guy, makes you really think about the potential for fire in your on rep room / house. All those poor dead snakes.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a smoke detector located above all my stacks does anyone else and realistically would this really make a difference should the worst happen??


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> I have a smoke detector located above all my stacks does anyone else and realistically would this really make a difference should the worst happen??


it could buy you some extra time, but i doubt it would make a huge difference


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

sounds dreadful poor bloke, but can't see the pics..


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

Well if you actually knew the owner that it happened to then you wouldn't of thought it let alone posted it. 

It's pretty obvious to anyone that knows Baz that every single snake lost hit him just as hard as the other. It makes no difference to him if its a morph or normal they are his pets ! 



Marinam2 said:


> This is just horiffic.
> 
> *You know what i find even sadder and more disheartening was that the snakes appeared to be graded in importance by their morph. A life is a life and to loose anything in such a mannor should totally destroy you.*


What's more disheartening is that everyone on CB has offered to help him and try to rebuild some of his collection and equipment etc, Also to rebuild his moral to keep again. Funny how on here how instead of offering help people would rather criticise and make snide comments !


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

one of the worst things that could happen to anybody and i agree with Tempestas people on here would rather criticise


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh my god, this is so sad, I feel terrible for him 

Poor snakies  really upsetting to see those photos...


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

aww all me reptiles are at my mams house atm due to my house being sprayed, this has made me start missing them more though


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Saw this thread about a month back, horrible to even think of. The guy is rebuilding at the minute and scott at captive bred has the snakes that made it out alive. Seems like a feel snake lover as he is straight back sorting the room out and planning more royals.

I do think it was really good of the fire service to help so much with the snakes even if they didnt like snakes.

Definately made me even keener on checking stats and mats are in good condition, I replaced half my old slightly over the hill stats after that thread and a fair few heat strips to that were looking a bit battered. My rep room is near the bedrooms upstairs so the thought of fire is a horrible one. We have smoke and heat detectors all over the place already.


----------



## MrLizardBoi97 (Aug 29, 2010)

That' horrible 
I really feel for the guy 
22 snakes


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I just nearly cried reading that, I would be devastated if that happened to me. Don't know what else to say...  SO sorry for his loss..


----------



## draongunner (Feb 19, 2008)

GUTTED FOR THE BLOKE AWFUL!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

How devastating, that actually had me in tears, what a terrible thing to happen, i really feel for them


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Poor guy :c
All the reps are in my bedroom so would be a case of dead reps dead emmas. 
I have a fire plan -nod- Steph found neck. Ori+Axy stuck under clothes. L&D in one pocket. Aquila&Lyra in the other. All sling tubs in tub and Selene dumped on top for good measure.

And yes I have thought too much about this already.
The frogs are down stairs, so may not have time :c and my poor fishie boys ; ;


----------



## Wilko (Mar 3, 2010)

So awful  But I guess that's another reason for not feeding live :/


----------

